# Finger issues



## JumpAnOxer (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this.

I've been riding my whole life, and had plenty of horses that really lean on my hands but never had this problem.

Just in the last month or so I started getting a bump and a callus on the first joint of my ring finger on one hand, right where I hold my rein. I tried holding my reins further down on my finger, but I just can't ride without the feel I get from holding it at the top half of my finger. I've been taping the joint when I ride to lessen the pressure on it, but it still hurts and gets in the way.

Anyone else have a similar issue? 

Just to answer questions before they're asked:
I do always ride in gloves, ride in regular braided leather reins, none of my horses are particularly heavy on the bit(well, not all the time).

I am not interested in keeping this ugly, painful bump on my finger. The constant dirt/poop under my nails and grey hair all over my clothes is enough outward evidence of where I spend my life.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a similar problem I have in a few of my finger joints.. Arthritis.. But best thing would be to go to the doctors and find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Try putting the rein one finger up to let your ring finger heal. I don't get callouses, but I often injure my fingers playing other sports. On cold days my left hand ring finger gets really painful, and I move the rein up one finger to cope. So instead of it going between my pinky and my ring finger, it goes between my ring finger and my middle finger.


----------



## JumpAnOxer (Feb 10, 2011)

That is actually a great idea...will try that tomorrow and see if I can still get a nice ride out of the evil pony. I can't believe I never thought of that, it's so simple. I suppose where your reins go in your hands becomes ingrained.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It feels really wrong for a while, because you KNOW the rein is meant to be down a finger. But it means you can use your hands still lol.


----------

